# Owe an apology for Skype Support Group that didn't really begin



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am posting in this thread because I know I owe an apology to those I encouraged to take part in the Skype Support group who sent me their contact information. I was excited to get it going when I posted about it but then life caught up with me. I hit a few more lows that opened up some raw wounds. I know these lows were necessary for me to hit in order for me to better appreciate the light above the surface...but I still want to apologize to everyone that gave me their contact info in the Skype thread.

I am seeing a therapist of my own now and trying to take more active steps to deal with the **** load of baggage I have carried for most of my life. It was far deeper than I imagined. I know that was a blessing for me to discover. Anyways... I hope you are all doing better on some level. I am trying to piece myself together piece by piece and hoping one day I can see the whole of me and smile at her and love her fully.

<3 

- Liz


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi - you don't owe anyone an apology at all - you really tried to get that skype group up and running. It's not easy to organize one like that - so many people wanted to be a part of it, I remember. 

It's much more important that you focus on your problems right now - we can always do that again later once you're feeling better. Glad you're getting some help and I hope things pick up for you.


----------

